# I Want To Change My Hair Too! Any Ideas?



## -Chelsey- (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm bored with my hair again! I always change it and end up going back to the way it is but for now I want something different and I'm leaning towards something dark but I'm not sure..maybe some dark highlights or something?

These are within the last couple weeks.












I really love Megan Fox's hair color but last time I dyed it dark it made me look really pale.

Here's my hair dark red.






And I really love her hair color but I don't know how it would look.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

I actually think your hair looks great darker!

Maybe when you dyed it last time you thought you looked pale because it was just a big change to get used to.

I think you'd really suit dark chocolate brown hair


----------



## Lucy (Feb 24, 2009)

i have to disagree katie! lol

i think you look better with lighter hair.. i don't know why. you don't look particularly bad with darker hair i just think the lighter suits you.


----------



## ticki (Feb 24, 2009)

Personally, I think you look better as a blonde. The dark hair still looks good on you, though.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I know my bf HATED my hair when it was that red color so I'm not sure how happy he would be with black hair either lol.. what do you think if I got dark brown highlights just to darken it up a little bit or should I just leave it alone? I know leaving it is the cheaper way to do it cause my mom does it for me lol


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

I really think you look better as a blonde.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol I guess I'm alone then


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

Leave it alone.


----------



## katana (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd say leave it as is for now. It loooks great light coloured, and it will be hard to get back to again, if you go dark.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm.....Heres what I'mm thinking....are you opposed to bangs?

I have a client who loves to switch up her hair colour...but we play a lot with the colour of her bangs....ill see if i can find some pics of her and post them....

I think you could totally rock a darker colour around the face but keep the blonde as your base!

K found some pics of when I've done her hair...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know about changing just the bangs, I think I'm just gonna leave it alone for now or get some clip in extensions in different colors to do the layered effect without dying anything. Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah for sure blonde makes you look tanner,and yet the red makes everyone look sick and pale....which was a problemo for me,coz i tanned alot in '08!

so yeah,how about getting extensions from here?

Quote:
http://www.easy2extend.com/easy2exte...sions-15-c.asp thats where i always get mine,but my mom put keratin bond extensions a day after i got the canary yellow tones out of my hair,which is nice because my hair is really yucky.


----------



## mariascreek (Feb 26, 2009)

I think your hair looks beautiful now. The color looks great and it's such a classic Bardot style. I know that's not what you wanna hear....lol


----------

